

The simplest way to do concurrent tasks in ruby and collect the result - cientifico
https://github.com/guillermo/dispatch_queue

======
aphyr
On a related note, producer-consumer relationships in Ruby:
<https://github.com/aphyr/producer_consumer>.

Should probably be an arbitrary DAG, when I get time to generalize.

